# Star Wars 8 Meinungen [ACHTUNG SPOILER]



## RtZk (15. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 

mich würde mal die Meinung derjenigen interessieren die den Film bereits im Kino gesehen haben.
Ich für meinen Teil bin zu tiefst enttäuscht, wie Disney die Marke Star Wars bis auf den letzten Cent ausbluten lässt. Insbesondere, nach dem man jetzt endlich mal in Form des Obersten Anführers Snoke einen wirklich Bösen und Mächtigen hatte, hat man ihn ziemlich schnell sterben lassen und danach "Kylo Ren" einem Milchbubi die Kontrolle gegeben, der weder böse noch sonst etwas wirkt und nicht im Entferntesten mit Darth Vader oder Darth Sidious zu verlgleichen ist. 

Auch ist Luke gestorben, aber wodurch überhaupt? Und wieso hat er sich Kylo Ren nicht einfach im Kampf gestellt?, dem er weit überlegen sein müsste, nach dem Luke Darth Vader besiegen konnte. Wobei das warum Luke gestorben ist, vermutlich einfach aus Kostengründen, sowieso klar ist, dann hätte man ihm wenigstens eine gute letzte Rolle geben können und nicht die eines verrückten alten Mannes. Ebenfalls war es ziemlich lächerlich, wie der Kampfpilot gleich am Anfang diesen einen speziellen Sternenzerstörer alleine kampfunfähig machen konnte, in dem er alle Geschütze zerstört hat, wieso hatte das Schiff seine Schilde nicht hochgefahren?, was nur ein weiteres Indiz ist, das Disney völlig von der eigentlichen Star Wars Logik abweicht.  Das Einzig positive waren die wieder mal absolut genialen Effekte. 

Um es abschließend zu sagen, ich wäre am Liebsten, nach diesem lächerlichen Tod von Snoke aus dem Kinosaal gegangen.


----------



## Fruit (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher was ich von diesem Film halten soll. Meines Erachtens passten nicht alles lustigen Szenen zum Geschehen. Lediglich das Ende lässt auf positivere Fortsetzungen hoffen.


----------



## Ralle82 (15. Dezember 2017)

Warum soll sich Luke -ein alter, verrückter Mann- dem direkten Kampf stellen. Er wollte seine Insel nicht mehr verlassen, hat sich aber unter Zuhilfenahme der Macht doch dazu entschlossen, dem Widerstand zu helfen (Zeit gewinnen, um dem Rest die Flucht zu ermöglichen). Scheinbar war dies dann für den alten Herrn so anstrengend, dass es ihn dahin gerafft hat.

Was Snoke betrifft, hat man sich immer gefragt, wo der denn wohl herkommt, somit ist dieser Verlust für mich zu verschmerzen... da hat der Milchbubi als Solo-Organa-Sohn schon mehr Geschichte und das Zusammenspiel zwischen ihm und Rey bietet noch weiteres Potenzial finde ich...

Also ganz so düster interpretiere ich diese Fortsetzung nicht!


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2017)

Snoke war, insbesondere nachdem Disney das “Expanded Universe“ plattgemacht hat, von vornherein ein “Deus ex Machina“. Ohne Story, ohne Hintergrund, einfach ins Drehbuch gesch*ssen. Und letztlich war er dann doch einfach nur ein weiterer, machttrunkener, von seiner Selbstherrlichkeit geblendeter Sith-Lord. Wie es sie schon so viele gab und wie sie immer wieder aus den Ecken kriechen im Star Wars Universum.
Den Ansatz, das Kylo Ren alte Zöpfe abschneiden will, dass die Zeit von Sith _und_ Jedi abgelaufen sei, finde ich ganz charmant. Im Star Wars Universum nicht ganz neu, aber charmant. Kylo Ren hat für mich dazu gewonnen, aber ganz glücklich bin ich mit ihm noch nicht. Viel schlimmer ist da aber dieser lächerliche Schosshund-General. Offensichtlich ist der einzige kompetente First Order Offizier, der Kommandant des Schlachtschiffs, gleich am Anfang gestorben @
Luke ist eins geworden mit der Macht, so wie Yoda oder auch Obi-Wan. Er hat sich sowohl an seinen eigenen Schwur, die Insel nicht mehr zu verlassen, gehalten, als auch die Rebellen unterstützt. Eine so aufwändige Machtprojektion hat ihn aber offensichtlich so erschöpft, dass er im Einklang mit sich und der Macht “gegangen“ ist. Im Kampf hätte er Kylo Ren eh nicht besiegen können. Irgendwie war es passend. Zumal: diese mürrische. einzelgängerische Tendenz hatte Luke schon in “Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter“ in Ansätzen entwickelt. Von daher schließt sich da für mich der Kreis.
Star Wars war noch nie sehr logisch, und auch “früher“ war es für Jäger nie ein Problem, ganz nah an die großen Schiffe ranzufliegen. Nichts desto trotz finde ich Poe Dameron nach wie vor echt furchtbar. Finn ist zwar immer noch nicht gut, aber hat sich zumindest etwas entwickelt.

Gut gefallen hat mir der Hauch von Sozialkritik im Kontext des Casinos: die wirklichen Gewinner der meisten Kriege sind die Waffenproduzenten.

wtf???-Moment: Leia als “Space Oddity“. Echt jetzt?

Insgesamt deutlich mehr starke Szenen als beim furchtbaren “The Force Awakens“ und auch beim schon deutlich besseren “Rogue One“. Ich lasse den Film jetzt noch etwas sacken und diskutiere mit ein paar Hardcore-SW-Fans. Vielleicht habe ich dann noch ein paar neue An- und Einsichten.


----------

